# Whats this?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

A few months ago a litter of mine had some weird white blobs on the ends of their hairs, no one seemed to know what it was and I could not get a picture to show what it looked like, well now I have managed to get a couple as my newest litters also have it! It only shows up on the dark ones but I assume the light ones also have it. Can not see anything on mum but she is a DT so the white blobs may not show any way. Also I can not seem to pull or pick any off.
I have checked for mites etc but nothing at all, so what could it be?
I tell you what they look like, they look like roots from our own hair, but they are at the ends of the mice's hair and only seem to be on the head or going down from the head to the shoulders.
It does disappear before they are ready to go to their new homes.

Here take a look.....


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

This are they eggs of mites. Sorry to tell you, but that mean you've got adults aswell. Treat your mice now and again after one week. I always treat them 3 times (1 week apart) just to be safe. Theat alle your mice, even the ones that don't seem to have any mites, otherwise you'll never get rid of them.

The eggs will let go of the hairs, but it takes some time. At least a week!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess I shall have to treat them, I dont like treating them till a day before they go to their new homes because they are so young, I treat all my resident mice every 6-8 wks and they are about due for a dose.
Thanks anyway for the bad new


----------

